# Taliban Assessment of Canadians?



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2010)

Short & sweet, from a recent interview with an alleged Taliban commander in Marjah (highlights mine):


> (....)
> _Theunjustmedia: _How would you characterize the invading soldiers as brave or cowards.
> 
> _Commander Mullah Haji Mohammad:_ To be honest with you, most of the invading soldiers are cowards, if they did not have their helicopters and air planes to support them, they would not be able to stay in Afghanistan for more than a month, on the other hand *you do have few brave invading soldiers, from all the invading countries the Canadian soldiers are the most bravest. *
> ...



A bit more here.


----------



## Greymatters (30 Mar 2010)

Well, its a nice compliment, but is it real?  Nearly everything else in that interview read like BS, which kind of taints the statement. 

Possibly merely said in order to drive a wedge between Canada and allied forces.    

Oh look, they're trying to shut down the Timmies!  See, its happening already!


----------



## SeanNewman (30 Mar 2010)

They may be slightly exaggerating with 150 tank kills.

Granted they almost surely lump "tanks" in with all AFVs just like most Canadians would, but the vast majority of all vehicles that get hit are rebuilt.

Certainly nowhere close to 150 catastrophic kills.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Well, its a nice compliment, but is it real?  Nearly everything else in that interview read like BS, which kind of taints the statement.


How unlike their other statements, right?  



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> They may be slightly exaggerating with 150 tank kills.


Just like they "slightly exaggerate" Canadian casualty counts - as of end of last month, ~15 alleged to every one repatriated.


----------



## Greymatters (31 Mar 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> How unlike their other statements, right?



I was thinking more along the lines of that Iraqi P.R. officer (cant recall his name) who during Gulf Spree 2 was telling reporters 'There are no Americans here in Baghdad!' when in real life the US army was about ready to put their feet on Saddams coffee table...


----------

